# blue ram breeding?



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I recently got a m/f pair of electric blue rams, and was looking around online at breeding journals for these fish.. In a few different places i saw a reference to placing the fry in a "methylene blue solution" with strong aeration. As i am new to fishkeeping, i dont understand how putting fry in a tank with any type of "solution" could be good for them. Has anybody heard of this, and could mabey educate me on this subject?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I am not sure why you would put fry in methylene blue solution (well ... ok, I do, but not something I would do). I think using it on eggs would make more sense as the purpose is to prevent fungus from forming.
Electric blue rams are hard to breed because it's a very weak strain. So the purpose of using methylene blue is to provide a sterilize environment. They will prevent disease and parasite from attacking the fish when they are young. This is supposed to give them a chance to slowly build up their immunity.
However, methylene blue will kill your nitrification bacterias. So it's a trade off. Hence why I wouldn't use it for long term.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, thank you for helping me understand a bit better. I think if they do spawn, i will just go the naturel route and skip the methylene blue.


----------



## SandeepD (Dec 25, 2011)

The methylene blue is an anti-bacterial for the safety of the eggs, I've seen breeders add it to a bare bottom tank for rams, angels etc. I've myself done it while breeding rams and Discus. I'm not sure how effective it is while when the quality of the water is good (RO, low pH etc)

Once you have fry, the Mblue generally has no need.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I used MB for my Angels while the eggs were being hatched. I also used it separately in an outside hanging breeder box which I used to artificially hatch some of my Angels eggs (the parents weren't looking after them so I took them out)

I used it till the babies hatched, then stopped it. I had an airstone set into the breeders box to help aeriate the fry until they could free swim. Once they were free swimming I moved them to a 2.5 gallon with sponge filter and HOB filter and fed them 2 times a day on freshly hatched brine shrimp, until they were 2 weeks old, then moved them to a bigger tank to grow....still fed them the same way.

I would think hatching the baby EBRs would be done the same way, as they are as fragile I have heard as baby Angels. I do know that breeders of Angels only use the MB until the eggs hatch as it is for fungus control...after they hatch they discontinue with it and just use the air stone and water change every day, and suck up any uneaten food to keep the tank clean.

They and I use a panda cory/albino bn pleco to clean up anything we can't get at...it works!

Good luck with your EBRs I am going to try them too myself in about 2 weeks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

How's your breeding going? Any luck yet ? I just picked up some and although I think they are too young yet, maybe in time I will get lucky and get some to breed. 

I just LOVE the look of these little guys 

PS...I just used methylene blue in my breeders box to hatch my Paraiba Angels eggs! I now have 2 day old wigglers...so it does work. Just a tiny drop in some water and add it to the box/tank you have the eggs in. Watch out for drips cause this sucker STAINS anything including your fingers, the sink, the carpet etc. I keep mine over the sink wrapped in tissue so if any drops gets on anything I can wipe up immediately. Just a tip!


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I actually noticed this morning for the 1st time, my male was acting weird, so i googled it, and apparently he is trying to get the female to spawn.. I dont know if its going to happen, i guess that remains to be seen, but i hope so.. Ill kepp my eyes open and keep you posted..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey there, I actually just bred my GBR male with my EBR female. If you notice the male flaring at the female with his fins then he is trying to display to her that he is a worthy mate. Once she starts fluttering her tail fin and getting him to follow her they will spawn within days even hours sometimes.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats, you will probably get a mix of orange/powder blue from that if what I read is correct.

Does anyone have a good pic of the difference between the male and female?
Here a good pic of one.....opinions on whether its a male or a female? Im thinking its a male only because the dorsal fin end part is kinda pointed looking and supposedly females are more rounded at the dorsal end. What do you think?










I know its easier to sex the german blues, something about the female not having a black spot on the body etc, but with these electric blues its not as
easy.

I tried to see if there was any difference in fins, tails etc on mine but can't tell what sexes I have....they all look the same to me.

Need an expert on here to give us clues to look for


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is my female, I would say the pointed fins and how round the belly is. The best ways i can tell. Also you can see my female has a tint of pink still. 
You definitely have a male there.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I have also heard that another way to tell is the front of the dorsal fin, where that little black spike is.. Only the males get that..... I think.....


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

From experience I know that a lot of the females now days grow the dorsal spikes much like the males now. My females spike is starting to get longer since I have had her, but the males are usually very large in comparison. 

But yes its one more way to distinguish males to females. Just not as reliable just by itself. Add that with the other traits and it helps for sure.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK then I believe mine are all females! Not a big spiked one in the lot, and no fighting either. They are all happily hanging out by the driftwood. 

So guess I am gonna have to buy some males from the US 

That pic wasn't mine either its the breeder I am going to get some from probably next week.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey betta you need to be careful though, males raised in tanks with many other rams dont really develop the same. If you took some good pics of your rams or one with all them in it i can ID them for you. I have bought males which had no front dorsal spike and they eventually grew in once it became dominant.


----------

